# Canzoni



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA9VqtdT5S8


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA9VqtdT5S8








   tutto d'un tratto?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA9VqtdT5S8




Non si può restare soli, certe notti qui,* che se ti accontenti godi, così così. *
Certe notti son notti o le regaliamo a voi, tanto Mario riapre, prima o poi.

quelle notti son proprio quel vizio che non voglio smettere, smettere, mai. 

*Certe notti sei sveglio o non sarai sveglio mai*




In Ligabue c'è la colonna sonora della mia vita.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ecco quella che ho cucito adosso
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5UnW8ZTIxds


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ecco quella che ho cucito adosso
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5UnW8ZTIxds


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> In Ligabue c'è la colonna sonora della mia vita.


Io sono fortemente legata a "Com'è bello far l'amore da Trieste in giu', e se ti lascia che fai? TROVI UN ALTRO PIU' BELLO E CHE PROBLEMI NON DA'"!!!


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono fortemente legata a "Com'è bello far l'amore da Trieste in giu', e se ti lascia che fai? *TROVI UN ALTRO PIU' BELLO E CHE PROBLEMI NON DA'"*!!!
























   tu? Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ecco quella che ho cucito adosso


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEt7j0XDglk  questa per me


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2009)

Del Liga mi piace............. TUTTO!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

do' anch'io il mio  pubblico contributo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJJAICPVOE


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

Rino Gaetano....mio fratello e' figlio unico

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgaGPuLDBG4


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Questa è la mia...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nYoCCyUo4M


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa è la mia...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nYoCCyUo4M


Un altro cultore di Agnelli&C., bene bene...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un altro cultore di Agnelli&C., bene bene...


Sia musicalmente (e ci vuol poco) sia come testi, oggi sono il meglio che c'è in Italia, IMHO. Poi a questa canzone sono particolarmente legato, perchè mi ritrovo a viverci dentro.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sia musicalmente (e ci vuol poco) sia come testi, *oggi sono il meglio che c'è in Italia*, IMHO. Poi a questa canzone sono particolarmente legato, perchè mi ritrovo a viverci dentro.


Concordo, i miei Marlene si sono un po' persi per strada...


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo, i miei Marlene si sono un po' persi per strada...


 Un pò si...
Uno che fa belle canzoni d'autore oggi è Capossela. Poi, boh... ogni tanto Vasco, ma come qualità è lontano da questi.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un pò si...
> Uno che fa belle canzoni d'autore oggi è *Capossela*. Poi, boh... ogni tanto Vasco, ma come qualità è lontano da questi.


Vero. L'ho visto in concerto due anni fa, un grande, davvero... 

ps letto il suo libro?


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. L'ho visto in concerto due anni fa, un grande, davvero...
> 
> ps letto il suo libro?


 No, me lo devono prestare e non me lo prestano mai.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, me lo devono prestare e non me lo prestano mai.


MM siamo lontani altrimenti te lo presterei io.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM siamo lontani altrimenti te lo presterei io.


Grazie, ma uno di questi giorni vado dalla tipa che me lo deve dare e la costringo con la forza!


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie, ma uno di questi giorni vado dalla tipa che me lo deve dare e la costringo con la forza!


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9lxCCwgFJiU
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NiXbRBS5Z58
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AORxrzPB7SE

queste sono le mie. Tre diversi generi x guidare...nel vento


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MyU1R50_Nc8

Film bellissimo!

Storia ricca di umanita'!

Interpreti molto bravi tutti!

La canzone poi ... ogni volta che l'ascolto mi viene la pelle d'oca!





​


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=f8zKtcKCaG8&feature=PlayList&p=815088B69EE2FDA9&playnext=1&index=2

Was a long and dark December 
From the rooftops I remember 
There was snow, white snow 

Clearly I remember 
From the windows they were watching 
While we froze down below 

When the future's architectured 
By a carnival of idiots on show 
You'd better lie low 

If you love me 
Won't you let me know? 

Was a long and dark December 
When the banks became cathedrals 
And the fog, became God 

Priests clutched onto bibles 
Hollowed out to fit their rifles 
And the cross was held aloft 

Bury me in armor 
When I’m dead and hit the ground 
My love's opposed but unfolds 

If you love me 
Won't you let me know? 

I don't want to be a soldier 
Who the captain of some sinking ship 
Would stow, far below 

So if you love me 
Why'd you let me go? 

I took my love down to violet hill 
There we sat in the snow 
All that time she was silent still 

So if you love me 
Won't you let me know? 

If you love me, 
Won't you let me know?





​


----------

